# Jennings T Star



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

Many years ago I owned 3 Jennings T Star bows.I loved these bows,bought all of em new at the time.(early 80's ???? not sure) Anyway I sold one of them to a friend mabey 20 years ago,he spray painted camo for hunting.As the years went by I would see him occasionaly and asked If he still had the bow,Yes but he doesn't shoot it and won't sell it back to me.Well today I saw him at the pizza shop and asked about the bow.He said its hanging on the wall in his office.Do you want to sell it to me I asked.No he said But I'll give it to you,well I went to his office and he gave me the bow and a few assesories,took it home and cleaned it up reassembled it, put very little tension on the limbs and drew her back a few times , cranked it up some more and she seems OK.I plan to shoot it barebow this winter indoors...


----------



## Irish Archer (Mar 28, 2010)

That brings back some memories. The last arrow that I shot out of my T Star(which I bought new also) was at a spike buck in October of 1997. Straight through the heart. He went about 40 yards and piled up. Sold that bow and replaced it with a Hoyt Viper that was stolen from my home a couple of years back.

Had lots of fun with that old T Star. I hope you're enjoying that bow right now.


----------

